# Turn your Windows 2003 Server installation into a workstation!



## mudd

old old news, but nice find. win2k3 is a stable platform, but when i turned it into a workstation i still had problems with it. all the things you disable of course make the platform more unstable.


----------



## Chipp

I have access to Server... I might have to try an install on the second hard drive and see what I can get out of it. XP for gaming, server for everything else?









Nice links Chosen.


----------



## Crazy9000

I ran server2003 as a workstation for several months, I really liked it.

If you can get a copy of server from school or something, I would suggest trying this. I wouldn't pay the huge price for server to do this however.


----------



## Chosen

I was lucky enough to get a copy from my schools computer admin for free

Oh and server 2003 runs games very well. But if the game was made before 2001 it most likely wont work.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

No problem brah!!!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
I was lucky enough to get a copy from my schools computer admin for free

Oh and server 2003 runs games very well. But if the game was made before 2001 it most likely wont work.









Won't be a problem for me, although I'm seeing on Nvidia's site only x64 drivers for Server 2003? Surley they support the x86 versions, to. I'll have to dig a little deeper.


----------



## Crazy9000

Usually server can use the XP drivers, so I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## Chosen

Dug up some more info!


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Won't be a problem for me, although I'm seeing on Nvidia's site only x64 drivers for Server 2003? Surley they support the x86 versions, to. I'll have to dig a little deeper.

For all of my drivers I just downloaded the xp/2000 drivers. All worked fine.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

there are server03 drivers that are specific to 32 and 64bit...cross platforming can get your OS twisted up...LOL
I keep all my drivers on a DVD image...huh man!!!!


----------



## Chosen

Just checked on the drivers. Thats just an option for downloading server 2003 64bit(?) drivers. Just go with the xp/2000. They should work fine.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Just checked on the drivers. Thats just an option for downloading server 2003 64bit(?) drivers. Just go with the xp/2000. They should work fine.


That's what I figured, I'm not using NVidia official anyway.


----------



## nyder

I have some more info and another program for you guys. I came across this last year and used their utililty on a few installations. Currently just my laptop is running w2k3, but my workhorse will be also.

I will be checking out the util that was posted, looks good.

Okay, here's the link to the article about the utility. Their link to it no longer works, so I uploaded it to a fileshareing site.

Here's the article:
Windows 2003 - XP Conversation Pack

And you can download the file from here:
Download xpconv.zip

I would run it after I installed the W2k3 EE edition. It would say something about the activation, but it didn't apply to mine. The warning only has to do with people using a pirated copy of W2k3. So take heed of the warning if you are!
Then on all the options in the program, I just selected them all.

Then after it installs some stuff (xp themes & stuff), changes some settings around. After the reboot it comes up like you are using XP.
One problem I found is that even though it turns on fast user switching, I can't find what program XP uses to do it. So I would end up having to log out to long in another account.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chosen

I threw your links up on the first post nyder. Thanks!


----------



## nyder

No problem. I'm glad you posted this, so i was able to get a new tool. I like running w2k3 better then xp, that's for sure. As soon as I stop being lazy and start backing up my downloads and empty my drives, I will be installing w2k3 on my other computers.
I'm going to install in on my gaming computer, but I'm not sure if I will end up using it. I guess it depends on how it is with games. plus i don't mind having to run xp on it, since it's just going to be used for gaming, nothing else. Well, maybe some folding also when I'm not gaming. =)

If anyone knows of a forum or something that people talk about using w2k3 as a workstation, please post a link. I got some questions I'd like to run by someone people who knows what's up with windows OS.


----------



## kc-tr

Nice information, I did this, and it works great. Solid as a rock, but there are a few things you have to get around DEP, has to be turned off except for only windows files/services, or it will not allow F.E.A.R to run, It may do this with other games I dont know, but fear I play so I know it does with fear. Other than that, I was able to increase the graphics quality for game play, and still keep fast frame rates. Smooth as it can be, feels as if you are playing on the local machine in single player, no lag, just nice! Highly recommended!

BTW Im running 2k3 RC2


----------



## Chosen

Great! Well if anyone has tried games out on server 2003 that dont work or work poorly compared to xp post them here and ill add them to the list.

EDIT: server 2003 support forum in first post.


----------



## kc-tr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Great! Well if anyone has tried games out on server 2003 that dont work or work poorly compared to xp post them here and ill add them to the list.

EDIT: server 2003 support forum in first post.


Why not make a thread here in the servers section for exactly that? like "Gaming on Windows Server 2003" Or "Turn your server into a gaming machine" something like that?


----------



## Chosen

Well this thread is intended to show how you can setup your server 2003 installation so it runs like a work station. I'm just throwing in some personal experiance. I mean what other reason is there other than gaming to turn 2003 into a workstation?


----------



## kc-tr

hmm good point lol


----------



## jrs

I run server 2003 converted by the guide on msfn or whatever it is. Some games are hard to run until you turn of DEP. Fear did not want to start until I turned off DEP. For the record cs 1.6 works on 2k3.....never had a problem with it


----------



## Chipp

I'm 100% server right now, I'm loving it. Incredibly quick.


----------



## Grim

I've always disliked XP.
Without Getting into too many details, its stability pales in comparison TO W2k. It is W2k with a prittier GUI, removed/added features, and DX9 born Graphics drivers, giving it better performance with graphics.
Its overall, slower, and less stable than w2k.

So I was happy when I heard a tech friend of mine raving about Windows XP "low-cal" meaning low calorie.

Its a version of XP that has all the resource heavy crap removed, BOOTS IN SECONDS (bar goes across like 2 times I hear) and is overall as stable (or allmost) as w2k, but has the graphics performance of your normal XP.

What I'll relating is all what my friend said I must mention, But I do trust him.

I'm about DLing it now. you guys should try it out.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'm 100% server right now, I'm loving it. Incredibly quick.










Great! When I first installed server 2003 I compared its fresh boot speed from bios to desktop to a fresh boot on xp pro (server was converted to workstation)
Needless to say it booted 50% faster than my xp pro installation on the same type of harddrive. I've been hooked since. Never gotten a bsod


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Great! When I first installed server 2003 I compared its fresh boot speed from bios to desktop to a fresh boot on xp pro (server was converted to workstation)
Needless to say it booted 50% faster than my xp pro installation on the same type of harddrive. I've been hooked since. Never gotten a bsod










How's the gaming performance?


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
How's the gaming performance?

Its obviously more stable but server is a very streemlined OS its more efficent and from my experience that translates to the games running better, less lag, less choppyness and more efficent utilization of the system resources compares to xp - xp pro


----------



## kc-tr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Its obviously more stable but server is a very streemlined OS its more efficent and from my experience that translates to the games running better, less lag, less choppyness and more efficent utilization of the system resources compares to xp - xp pro


xp - xp pro and add x64 to that list.


----------



## Grim

Bah. I agree. XP is crap.

But I'll disagree with you here guys. XP has better gaming performance because it was created during the time period that Driver devopers were starting to uttilize DX 9. A lot of developers focused on Gaming, so the drivers were better streamlined for XP.

AS you guys are fully aware of, Win2k3 Server is a networking variant of Windows and really, its optimized for networking, I doubt developers optimized their drivers for win2003 server. (I'm speculating based on what I've benchmarked with W2k too.)

No doubt it manages resources better though.

I'd really like to see some benchs comparing WinXP and Win2003 server (grahpics benchmarks that is).


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Bah. I agree. XP is crap.

But I'll disagree with you here guys. XP has better gaming performance because it was created during the time period that Driver devopers were starting to uttilize DX 9. A lot of developers focused on Gaming, so the drivers were better streamlined for XP.

AS you guys are fully aware of, Win2k3 Server is a networking variant of Windows and really, its optimized for networking, I doubt developers optimized their drivers for win2003 server. (I'm speculating based on what I've benchmarked with W2k too.)

No doubt it manages resources better though.

I'd really like to see some benchs comparing WinXP and Win2003 server (grahpics benchmarks that is).


Once I'm back on my main rig I'll happily supply some before/after info. I can say that my BitTorrent habbit is much better supported on Server, as it handles my dual NEC's and seems to make much more effective use of network load balncing. I'm assumings pings will be lower in games, as well.


----------



## F3t1sh

I tried Company of Heros and it sadly didn't work.


----------



## jrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F3t1sh*


I tried Company of Heros and it sadly didn't work.


Turning off DEP(Data Execution Prevention?) could help you out. I turned off DEP and everything works fine.

directions here This is for Xp but If I remember correctly its the same for server 2003. Some say you should not turn this feature off for security reasons, but I haven't had any probs yet.


----------



## RADCOM

Nice tutorial Chosen I posted it on my other of my forums and gave you due props, hope you don't mind? Cheers.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I can say that my BitTorrent habbit is much better supported on Server, as it handles my dual NEC's and seems to make much more effective use of network load balncing. I'm assumings pings will be lower in games, as well.

Yes, just another demonstration of its superiority with anything having to do with networks (linux pwns of course







).

But dont be surprised if some games just DONT render how you want them to.
W2k in my experience just has some PLAIN incompatibilites with some Nvdida based graphics cards. As well as with certain chipsets/ mobos.
I've had to hunt down registry modifications and even (in fact, most cases!) revert to OLDER forceware drivers. Generally, its not the best friend of Gaming.

I think though that most of it's issues will lie in actual RENDERING, and not FPS.
If you're one of the lucky owners of a card/system that will work seamlessly with Win2003, then lucky you.
Seriously, Win2K3 is SIGNIFICANTLY more stable.

I'm yet to benchmark/review this "low cal" version of XP that I'm hearing about though.

Anyone check it out yet?


----------



## killnine

I have run Server 2003 Enterprise on my AMD/Nvidia server for almost a year. I probably have 6 months of uptime on the thing. Its sick. I think its stable, and super useful.

Good tut.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've used both server2003 and 2k3 x64 (enterprise) as workstation, and I haven't had ANY problems with games running compared with their xp pro counterparts, and they are more stable. All the textures display correctly, and if anything my CSS stress test improved, or at the least stayed the same.


----------



## nyder

I take it the "low cal" xp is something someone made using Nlite or something?

No thanks, I've had enough of those "Roll your own" xp installs. While I don't know who does this one, it's been a way people have been able to install rootkits onto your machine. And whats so nice about this compared to getting rootkitted another way, is they can hide it even better.

Plus i've other problems with different ones in the past. Stuff not updating correctly, losing networking ability (not internet, just being able to network with the other computers on my network), and some plain system instability.

Mainly since they almost all are made using Nlite.

But, I know nothing about the "low cal" xp, so I'm not saying anythings wrong with it, it might be the shizzzal









If you don't have a lot of computers so you can test stuff, I recommend setting up vmware or something similiar, as a clone of your computer so you can test the OS under safe conditions. Of course, thats a pain and time consuming.

Well, I guess I'm anxious to hear how the "low cal" works out, and I'd ask what it's filename is so I could find it on usenet, but I don't think we are supposed to talk about warez stuff.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyder* 
I take it the "low cal" xp is something someone made using Nlite or something?

No thanks, I've had enough of those "Roll your own" xp installs. But, I know nothing about the "low cal" xp, so I'm not saying anythings wrong with it, it might be the shizzzal









Yes, and YEs









Their have been crappy remakes. But this one is basically Win2k's stability, and winXP's streamlined graphics drivers combined I've heard.
Some gaming buds of mine use it and are hailing raving about it.

Say it boots in seconds and is quite stable.
Need to get to a fast internet connection.


----------



## Chipp

I've had np problems with drivers installing or running on Server, but again, I have not tried anything 3-d yet other than Test Drive Unlimited, which I have no "before" knowlage of how well it would run.


----------



## F3t1sh

what anti virus should I use, the normal winxp type or the server type like avast server


----------



## F3t1sh

and are server updates safe?


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADCOM*


Nice tutorial Chosen I posted it on my other of my forums and gave you due props, hope you don't mind? Cheers.


No problem! Glad to be of help. This is a thread for the people by the people!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *F3t1sh*


I tried Company of Heros and it sadly didn't work.


Added

Wow i'm glad to see so much intrest in this, can't believe I didn't see the new posts







. As I get more info ill be throwing it up on post #1 thanks for everyones support!

Quote:



and are server updates safe?


Of course they are. They are essential!


----------



## nyder

I have no problems benchmarking before & afters when I get myself take care of. Just need to get some DVD's and clear off my harddrives. I will try to test the "low cal" also, providing I find it.

I've been considering working on my own stripped down XP for gaming. It wasn't anything I ever planned on sharing really, was just planning on doing it for myself. Most people don't just have a "gaming" computer, they use their computer for everything, so I didn't figure a demand for something like that would be that great. Otherwise I would hear nonstop complaints about services and programs not there/working.

I wonder how much better games would run if they actually ran on an OS made just for gaming. I just wonder how much bloat windows OS adds on top. (just wondering, not asking, rhetorical ya, that the word!)


----------



## F3t1sh

2Moons doesn't work even in winxp compatibility mode. Bummer.


----------



## Chipp

BF2 nags me that it has only been tested on 32-bit XP, but it installs and runs fine.









I'll have a few hours of free time later today for some serious benchies, so we'll see how things turn out.









BTW, this thread has been stuck.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


BF2 nags me that it has only been tested on 32-bit XP, but it installs and runs fine.









I'll have a few hours of free time later today for some serious benchies, so we'll see how things turn out.









BTW, this thread has been stuck.


Yeah it gave me that prompt too. Thanks for the stick!


----------



## nyder

Good news for the EQ2 players, apparently EQ2 works just fine under 2k3. =)


----------



## Chosen

Windows toolkit added to first post! Heres a list of whats included. (sorry for the length)
Here -->>> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

Free server 180 day trial added to post #1

The following tools are provided:
Quote:



Acctinfo.dll (documented in Readme.htm)
Adlb.exe: Active Directory Load Balancing Tool
Admx.msi: ADM File Parser
Atmarp.exe: Windows ATM ARP Server Information Tool
Atmlane.exe: Windows ATM LAN Emulation Client Information
Autoexnt.exe: AutoExNT Service
Cdburn.exe: ISO CD-ROM Burner Tool
Checkrepl.vbs: Check Replication
Chklnks.exe: Link Check Wizard
Chknic.exe: Network Interface Card Compliance Tool for Network Load Balancing
Cleanspl.exe: Spooler Cleaner
Clearmem.exe: Clear Memory
Clusdiag.msi: Cluster Diagnostics and Verification Tool
Clusfileport.dll: Cluster Print File Port
Clusterrecovery.exe: Server Cluster Recovery Utility
Cmdhere.inf: Command Here
Cmgetcer.dll: Connection Manager Certificate Deployment Tool
Compress.exe: Compress Files
Confdisk.exe: Disk Configuration Tool
Consume.exe: Memory Consumers Tool
Creatfil.exe: Create File
Csccmd.exe: Client-Side Caching Command-Line Options
Custreasonedit.exe: Custom Reason Editor (documented in Readme.htm)
Delprof.exe: User Profile Deletion Utility
Dh.exe: Display Heap
Diskraid.exe: RAID Configuration Tool
Diskuse.exe: User Disk Usage Tool
Dnsdiag.exe: SMTP DNS Diagnostic Tool (documented in Readme.htm)
Dumpfsmos.cmd: Dump FSMO Roles
Dvdburn.exe: ISO DVD Burner Tool
Empty.exe: Free Working Set Tool
Eventcombmt.exe: Check Replication
Fcopy.exe: File Copy Utility for Message Queuing
Frsflags.vbs
Getcm.exe: Connection Manager Profile Update
Gpmonitor.exe: Group Policy Monitor
Gpotool.exe: Group Policy Objects
Hlscan.exe: Hard Link Display Tool
Ifilttst.exe: IFilter Test Suite
Ifmember.exe: User Membership Tool
Inetesc.adm: Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration
Iniman.exe: Initialization Files Manipulation Tool
Instcm.exe: Install Connection Manager Profile
Instsrv.exe: Service Installer
Intfiltr.exe: Interrupt Affinity Tool
Kerbtray.exe: Kerberos Tray
Kernrate.exe: Kernel Profiling Tool
Klist.exe: Kerberos List
Krt.exe: Certification Authority Key Recovery
Lbridge.cmd: L-Bridge
Linkd.exe
Linkspeed.exe: Link Speed
List.exe: List Text File Tool
Lockoutstatus.exe: Account Lockout Status (documented in Readme.htm)
Logtime.exe
Lsreport.exe: Terminal Services Licensing Reporter
Lsview.exe: Terminal Services License Server Viewer
Mcast.exe: Multicast Packet Tool
Memmonitor.exe: Memory Monitor
Memtriage.exe: Resource Leak Triage Tool
Mibcc.exe: SNMP MIB Compiler
Moveuser.exe: Move Users
Mscep.dll: Certificate Services Add-on for Simple Certificate Enrollment Protocol
Nlsinfo.exe: Locale Information Tool
Now.exe: STDOUT Current Date and Time
Ntimer.exe: Windows Program Timer
Ntrights.exe
Oh.exe: Open Handles
Oleview.exe: OLE/COM Object Viewer
Pathman.exe: Path Manager
Permcopy.exe: Share Permissions Copy
Perms.exe: User File Permissions Tool
Pfmon.exe: Page Fault Monitor
Pkiview.msc: PKI Health Tool
Pmon.exe: Process Resource Monitor
Printdriverinfo.exe: Drivers Source
Prnadmin.dll: Printer Administration Objects
Qgrep.exe
Qtcp.exe: QoS Time Stamp
Queryad.vbs: Query Active Directory
Rassrvmon.exe: RAS Server Monitor
Rcontrolad.exe: Active Directory Remote Control Add-On
Regini.exe: Registry Change by Script
Regview.exe (documented in Readme.htm)
Remapkey.exe: Remap Windows Keyboard Layout
Robocopy.exe: Robust File Copy Utility
Rpccfg.exe: RPC Configuration Tool
Rpcdump.exe
Rpcping.exe
RPing: RPC Connectivity Verification Tool
Rqc.exe: Remote Access Quarantine Client
Rqs.exe: Remote Access Quarantine Agent
Setprinter.exe: Spooler Configuration Tool
Showacls.exe
Showperf.exe: Performance Data Block Dump Utility
Showpriv.exe: Show Privilege
Sleep.exe: Batch File Wait
Sonar.exe: FRS Status Viewer
Splinfo.exe: Print Spooler Information
Srvany.exe: Applications as Services Utility
Srvcheck.exe: Server Share Check
Srvinfo.exe: Remote Server Information
Srvmgr.exe: Server Manager
Ssdformat.exe: System State Data Formatter
Subinacl.exe
Tail.exe
Tcmon.exe: Traffic Control Monitor
Timeit.exe (documented in Readme.htm)
Timezone.exe: Daylight Saving Time Update Utility
Tsctst.exe: Terminal Server Client License Dump Tool
Tsscalling.exe: Terminal Services Scalability Planning Tools
Uddicatschemeeditor.exe: UDDI Services Categorization Scheme Editor
Uddiconfig.exe: UDDI Services Command-line Configuration Utility
Uddidataexport.exe: UDDI Data Export Wizard
Usrmgr.exe: User Manager for Domains
Vadump.exe: Virtual Address Dump
Vfi.exe: Visual File Information
Volperf.exe: Shadow Copy Performance Counters
Volrest.exe: Shadow Copies for Shared Folders Restore Tool
Vrfydsk.exe: Verify Disk
Winexit.scr: Windows Exit Screen Saver
Winhttpcertcfg.exe: WinHTTP Certificate Configuration Tool
Winhttptracecfg.exe: WinHTTP Tracing Facility Configuration Tool
Winpolicies.exe: Policy Spy
Wins.dll: WINS Replication Network Monitor Parser
Wlbs_hb.dll & Wlbs_rc.dll: Windows Load Balancing Server Network Monitor Parsers


----------



## RADCOM

Has anyone here tried Tiny XP in it's various iterations? V5 at the moment. it is a stripped down versionof XP lighning fast install. Not meant for general use but great for gaming.


----------



## Chosen

I'd like to throw that onto a smaller hdd on my crappy comp. Can you post a link to tiny xp?


----------



## Chosen

Did some hemming on post one. A bit easier to read now.

Yay for nearly 2000 views!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
Did some hemming on post one. A bit easier to read now.

Yay for nearly 2000 views!









And yay for the most stable install of anything I've ever used. I would have never though to try this before this thread, but man, has it worked out great!









BTW, would you mind if this was moved to the general OS forum for more traffic?


----------



## Chosen

Well, it is a server OS but this thread is dedicated go get it working somewhat like xp (workstation wise) so I wouldn't see why not


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
Well, it is a server OS but this thread is dedicated go get it working somewhat like xp (workstation wise) so I wouldn't see why not









Done.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Done.









Thanks!


----------



## Chosen

Some more cleanup. Yay, colors! + a bump I suppose


----------



## Chipp

Funny that you picked today to bump this.









I mucked some things up trying to revert to "default" icons, and as a result had to run a repair install. Now that it's mostly fresh again, I've fallen in love with the seed all over again.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Funny that you picked today to bump this.









I mucked some things up trying to revert to "default" icons, and as a result had to run a repair install. Now that it's mostly fresh again, I've fallen in love with the seed all over again.









Ouch. Well once I get my "good" PC with server 2003 back up i'll dig up some more info. I feel lost without server







i've been using xp pro for about 3 months now and i'm sick of the lockups


----------



## jrs

I was just wondering what you guys do for anti-virus w/server 2003. I have been running it for over a year. I used to have avg free, but now avg will not install because it doesn't like the fact that I have server 2003......same story with avast. I tried running both of them in compatibility mode for xp also......

~jrs


----------



## ELmo1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 
I was lucky enough to get a copy from my schools computer admin for free

Oh and server 2003 runs games very well. But if the game was made before 2001 it most likely wont work.









Isn't a right click feature in xp to tell to run in a certain compatily mode.
That might help you.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrs* 
I was just wondering what you guys do for anti-virus w/server 2003. I have been running it for over a year. I used to have avg free, but now avg will not install because it doesn't like the fact that I have server 2003......same story with avast. I tried running both of them in compatibility mode for xp also......

~jrs

To be perfectly honest, I don't use any anti virus. If you are a safe internet user and know what you are doing (all the common-sensey stuff), I've found it's pretty hard to just pick up a virus randomly. I just don't like the extra background services and wasted memory for a program that I've shown myself I don't need.

***Braces for arguments why I'm wrong and will soon be infected...***


----------



## Bal3Wolf

when i ran 2003 as my os i had my av installed you can use orca and mod most install.msi to allow it to be installed on 2003.


----------



## The Pook

Steam doesn't work with Windows 2003, or I'd be on it now. I love that OS. Shame steam doesn't work though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Steam doesn't work with Windows 2003, or I'd be on it now. I love that OS. Shame steam doesn't work though.










What are you talking about? Steam works fine, I've used it on both 32 and 64 bit versions without a single problem.

I use nod32 Anti-Virus also, works great I guess, but I don't really get viruses anyways lol.


----------



## jrs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Steam doesn't work with Windows 2003, or I'd be on it now. I love that OS. Shame steam doesn't work though.










check out *post 32* that should make it work







.

Steam works fine for me.....though I can't remember if I had to disable DEP to get it to work(have it turned off anyway for FEAR and other progs).

Edit:
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


To be perfectly honest, I don't use any anti virus. If you are a safe internet user and know what you are doing (all the common-sensey stuff), I've found it's pretty hard to just pick up a virus randomly. I just don't like the extra background services and wasted memory for a program that I've shown myself I don't need.

***Braces for arguments why I'm wrong and will soon be infected...***


Although, I have never had any problems, I just feel like an occasional virus scan would be a good thing








and I use Firefox so there shouldn't be any major problems considering my normal surfing habits....and no bittorent ect


----------



## reberto

BTW: Server 2003 runs Diablo 2 just fine on my box.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
BTW: Server 2003 runs Diablo 2 just fine on my box.


Odd, do you have sp1 installed?


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Yay for nearly 2000 views!










Over 4000 views now! Grr, i'll update the crap out of this thread once I get my rig going again!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Odd, do you have sp1 installed?


SP2







I switched to Vista for a while, but Server 2003 just felt like a much better OS to me. When Server 2008 comes out, I'ma going to switch. The Server versions of Windows have always seemed more stable to me.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

They are...from a beta tester...yes it's alright...
Try teh Beta "Centro"...it's non-Microsoft-like crash-wise


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


They are...from a beta tester...yes it's alright...


Server 2008? I tried it on my friends box at a LNA last weekend, it wouldn't let me delete a folder, said I wasn't admin. :***: Methinks just because its Vista based it did that.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


SP2







I switched to Vista for a while, but Server 2003 just felt like a much better OS to me. When Server 2008 comes out, I'ma going to switch. The Server versions of Windows have always seemed more stable to me.


That's what i'm waiting on. I wanted to try out the longhorn server beta









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


They are...from a beta tester...yes it's alright...
Try teh Beta "Centro"...it's non-Microsoft-like crash-wise


Use.... enough.... PERIODS..... PRoBn?!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


That's what i'm waiting on. I wanted to try out the longhorn server beta









Use.... enough.... PERIODS..... PRoBn?!










Period...know what you're doing...








It'a an OS based on multiple systems...not just 3...not stand-a-lone...
Stop trying to play games and isht and it will work like a server is supposed to.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


That's what i'm waiting on. I wanted to try out the longhorn server beta










I have an unused LEGIT key if you want it. Yes, its actually legit. If you have a copy of the beta (gotten legally







) I'll give you my key


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Period...know what you're doing...








It'a an OS based on multiple systems...not just 3...not stand-a-lone...
Stop trying to play games and isht and it will work like a server is supposed to.










Uh... I felt like I was drunk reading your post. Who/what are you referring to? Server 2003 or server 2008...


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Uh... I felt like I was drunk reading your post. Who/what are you referring to? Server 2003 or server 2008...


I think he's trying to say that both Server 2003 & 2008 shouldn't be used for gaming. But why not?!?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Uh... I felt like I was drunk reading your post. Who/what are you referring to? Server 2003 or server 2008...


You're aight...don't get it twisted...or yourself..LMAO


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
You're aight...don't get it twisted...or yourself..LMAO









]

DONT GET WHAT TWISTED! AHHH MY HEADDDD


----------



## reberto

I'm sorry Server 2003, I must leave you for another OS. You and Crossfire just don't get along very well. I'm sorry but I've got to move on! Server 2008 just understands me better! I'll miss you


----------



## Sreenath

I am considering using this OS. I have a copy I got from my computer administrator (and favorite teacher) at my HS (he works there over the summer maintaining the server and thats the OS he uses). Before I install it, (and i will probably just test this but i want to ask first)

does anyone know if xp drivers for my TV tuner card will work with 2k3? also does WinFast PVR, which works with my TV/FM tuner work with 2K3? again i doubt anyone knows but I am just asking. If there is a hardware compatibility list that would be nice. But if ANYTHING that works on XP works on 2K3, let me know then i will be assured.

Also i heard video drivers for nvidia cards (forceware) works just fine with 2k3; how about audio drivers? i have xp drivers with me; they will work?

lastly, wireless networking drivers; on Linux (ndiswrapper in Ubuntu, and tons of xxx.conf mods in Slack (dont even remember filename LOL)) these take a hell of a long time to configure to get it working; is 2k3 friendly with xp drivers for WLAN?


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I have access to Server... I might have to try an install on the second hard drive and see what I can get out of it. XP for gaming, server for everything else?









Nice links Chosen.









actually, i use if for gaming too... most games/programs will install just fine... the others require a little work...


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sreenath*


I am considering using this OS. I have a copy I got from my computer administrator (and favorite teacher) at my HS (he works there over the summer maintaining the server and thats the OS he uses). Before I install it, (and i will probably just test this but i want to ask first)

does anyone know if xp drivers for my TV tuner card will work with 2k3? also does WinFast PVR, which works with my TV/FM tuner work with 2K3? again i doubt anyone knows but I am just asking. If there is a hardware compatibility list that would be nice. But if ANYTHING that works on XP works on 2K3, let me know then i will be assured.

Also i heard video drivers for nvidia cards (forceware) works just fine with 2k3; how about audio drivers? i have xp drivers with me; they will work?

lastly, wireless networking drivers; on Linux (ndiswrapper in Ubuntu, and tons of xxx.conf mods in Slack (dont even remember filename LOL)) these take a hell of a long time to configure to get it working; is 2k3 friendly with xp drivers for WLAN?


1. The majority of drivers from XP work with 2K3, since 2K3 is based off XP.
2. They do infact work, I have seen them work myself








3. Like I said, most XP drivers work with 2K3


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiNERROR* 
actually, i use if for gaming too... most games/programs will install just fine... the others require a little work...

Yeah.







I've been using it as my only OS for almost 6 months now, I love it for gaming.









I had some issues with DirectX and BF:1942, but running the installer for 9.0c (with all the files from 9.0b) seemed to fix it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
1. The majority of drivers from XP work with 2K3, since 2K3 is based off XP.
2. They do infact work, I have seen them work myself








3. Like I said, most XP drivers work with 2K3

Yep, I've never had any issues getting drivers to work.


----------



## thenk83

Has anyone compiled a Server 2003 compatibility list for Games for Windows or something? Like Battlefield? Gears of War? Counter Strike? etc?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenk83* 
Has anyone compiled a Server 2003 compatibility list for Games for Windows or something? Like Battlefield? Gears of War? Counter Strike? etc?

Holy back from the dead revival...







!
My take is this...if benchmarks work...so will games.
I play FEAR combat on it


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenk83* 
Has anyone compiled a Server 2003 compatibility list for Games for Windows or something? Like Battlefield? Gears of War? Counter Strike? etc?

There isn't any sort of formal list but I have tried to compile one from my experience and what i've read here. All of those games will work fine though









Unfortunately i've been without server 2003 for almost a year now








I just had the need to play some classics that for some ungodly reason server 2003 didn't support!

I'm itching to get back on server, probably once I grab a new hdd.

Edit: Fixed a crapload of grammar mistakes and misspellings on post #1


----------



## -iceblade^

wow... Hey man... I've just downloaded the OS via Dreamspark and am definitely going to give it a spin later tonight.. funny thing is, i saw it availabvle earlier but thought to myself: darn, i can't use his... and now i can, mwahahahaha!!!
the link at the top for the xp conversion pack is dead, though. here's a working one

http://www.windowsxlive.net/download/xpconv.zip


----------



## Chosen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
wow... Hey man... I've just downloaded the OS via Dreamspark and am definitely going to give it a spin later tonight.. funny thing is, i saw it availabvle earlier but thought to myself: darn, i can't use his... and now i can, mwahahahaha!!!
the link at the top for the xp conversion pack is dead, though. here's a working one

http://www.windowsxlive.net/download/xpconv.zip

Thanks, I forgot to check the links if they were still working. +rep


----------



## fps_dean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Steam doesn't work with Windows 2003, or I'd be on it now. I love that OS. Shame steam doesn't work though.










I know I am a bit late on this, but it most certainly does. Been running it fine for years and I actually get a little better framerates in 2003 than XP too, not that I need it...

Sometimes you need to find a workaround to get stuff to intstall on 2003 server, but it always works perfectly fine once you get it installed.

The ONLY thing that works in XP that does not work in 2003 is... well nothing, but I can't get SLI in 2003 to work due to an OS check Nvidia put in their drivers after 91.47, however before that when I ran older cards, it worked perfectly too.

However, if you use TweakNT to convert your copy of 2003 to a XP workstation, SLI will work, and you can bypass the OS checks while still running the newer, faster and more stable 2003 kernel (might have to get an activation crack for this to work). Some of the server features may not work, but I assume you want to use this as a workstation anyway. Crossfire users can do the same thing.

Basically if you do the following, any game or application that runs in XP will run just as good or better in 2003.

If you have an ATI video card, ATI included a "dummied down" version of the driver. Use Omega Drivers and they work fine, plus Omega Drivers are more stable, faster and have sharper image quality, can't go wrong there.

After installing your video driver, you need to right click your desktop, go to the settings tab then advanced, go to hardware and slide the slider bar for hardware acceleration all the way up. Hit okay.

Now go start > run and type "dxdiag" and hit ok. Go to the display tab and enable all of your DirectX features.

Stream and all games supported under Steam will work in their entirety if you've done this right. If not then your video card does not support 3D or is too old to


----------



## bashy

installed 2k3 few days ago, works like a charm, only few problems, I got call of duty: united offensive summercup coming and it doesn't work on 2k3 :/ anyone got any idea how to trick the installer? I mod few lines in adobe photoshop installer and it works nicely but I don't have any idea with this one


----------



## froggger

Quote:



MSI File Install Fixer
======================

If you are installing a game or a program with an MSI installer and get a nag
screen saying something like "Cannot install on a server OS" just do this...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 - Copy the entire contents of your game (CD1) or program CD to your hard disk.

2 - Take off the read only attribute on the MSI file properties (otherwise it will not work)

3 - Drag the MSI installer file over the VB script "Fix MSI.vbs" that is included here.

4 - You will then see a few small messages telling you what it is doing, just click OK.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are using an MSI that is already on your hard disk, back up the original MSI before
you drag it over the VB script. The VB script will remove the "LaunchCondition" table in the
installer to bypass the pointless nag screen developers deliberately program into their MSI
installers to stop you installing certain games and programs on Server 2003. Server 2003
has better memory management than XP and Server 2003 loads and runs games better than XP.
It seems the developers just don't want you to know this or let you run certain games.

A good example of this is "Doom III" but you will notice it has an MSI installer - simply
drag that over this VB script to allow the install on this edition of Windows. It is true
Doom III won't "install" on Server 2003 (unless you edit the MSI as detailed here) but
Doom III RUNS GREAT, better than it does on XP, as do pretty much all games and programs.

Its quite a tragedy how developers actually take time and effort coding this pointless trash
into their installers, for no other reason apart from to make people feel miserable? You DO
NOT GET so called "compatibility issues" running games and programs on Server 2003 that have
had the limitation taken out of the MSI installer! It is just ignorance when people say things
like "don't use Server 2003". The reality is, Server 2003 runs far better than XP and yes, this
includes games, programs and the OS itself.

(VB script discovery thanks to "Revere" from SRN)


Here's a link to the script.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/54k9ir


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I subbed to this thread when I first read it but haven't had the opportunity to try this until now (2k3 is expensive). Anyway, I was originally going to create a virtual machine and install either Vista or xp MCE on it to run as an HTPC. Now, I may just convert my server to a workstation.

The one question I have is what server features won't I be able to take advantage of any longer? I still need he server to function properly.

EDIT: Also, the walkthrough link is no longer valid.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


I subbed to this thread when I first read it but haven't had the opportunity to try this until now (2k3 is expensive). Anyway, I was originally going to create a virtual machine and install either Vista or xp MCE on it to run as an HTPC. Now, I may just convert my server to a workstation.

The one question I have is what server features won't I be able to take advantage of any longer? I still need he server to function properly.

EDIT: Also, the walkthrough link is no longer valid.


Well, I need to go completely from memory here.

You'll loose some minor security features (dialog boxes that pop-up when you change a setting)

But everything else shouldn't be impacted by the workstation overhaul. All the overhaul does is transform the gui, layout and options to look and feel more xp-ish.

I hope this helps!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chosen*


Well, I need to go completely from memory here.

You'll loose some minor security features (dialog boxes that pop-up when you change a setting)

But everything else shouldn't be impacted by the workstation overhaul. All the overhaul does is transform the gui, layout and options to look and feel more xp-ish.

I hope this helps!


That works for me, I can live without dialogue boxes.









How about the walkthrough? Is there another link? <- never mind, works now. Thanks again.

EDIT: What's the deal with the TweakNT page that was removed from the walkthrough? Was it useful?

EDIT II: Haha, what do you think my chances of getting dx10 to install are?


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Reason to do this because....??


----------



## dlee7283

please unsticky this and sticky my Windows Server 2008 r2 post(In my sig rig)

Thanks


----------

